# Video of cute girl duckying down Shoshone



## sledhooligan (Mar 12, 2009)

that is one of the worst videos I've ever watched. And by watched I mean watching a few seconds and skipping ahead. Also the worst renditions of Rocky Mtn High I've heard.
Does the chick have some kind of over bite braces dental damn thing happening when shes in the ducky WTF?


----------



## JMill (Sep 19, 2015)

*Different Folks, Different Strokes*

You shouldnt have skipped the first half of the video. I really liked it.


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

Is this for real? Is this website and guy for real?? Are YOU for real JMill?

People, don't waste your time. I watched all 6:56 of it, that's 6:56 of my life I do not get back.


----------



## flipover (Oct 13, 2003)

Don't spend your time here!


----------



## JMill (Sep 19, 2015)

Lol! Wow, 171 views of the thread so far on Mountain Buzz and 3 people that didnt like it and want to tell everyone else what to do. Must be Democrats! Hahhaa!
J/k

Again, I liked it. And I know some people will never like "Rocky Mountain High" done by anyone other than John Denver, so ....


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

JMill said:


> I contacted him and he was wondering if anyone new of someone shooting video blogs on Kayaking or white water rafting? Any Ideas or Leads???


Here is a very small sampling of member's videos.....

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f11/lets-see-your-kayak-footage-59178.html

If you want to watch some world class whitewater check these out:

Videos – BOMB FLOW MAGAZINE


----------



## nemi west (Jun 22, 2006)

sledhooligan said:


> that is one of the worst videos I've ever watched. And by watched I mean watching a few seconds and skipping ahead. Also the worst renditions of Rocky Mtn High I've heard.
> Does the chick have some kind of over bite braces dental damn thing happening when shes in the ducky WTF?


I will agree that these videos aren't excactly full stoke and don't reach the audience of a bunch of front ranger weekend warriors or western slope oil field trash with the desired punch........ But busting on his chic is weak. She is not cute...... She is totally hot. 

Video blogs of people doing tourist stuff doesn't get my stoke going but I could watch her in a bikini again. I just might. And....... That proves it has its desired effect.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Now if he'd gotten the goats out on the river that would have been cool. But landlubber goats don't hold a candle to my Class IV boating chickens....


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Or an 18' bucket boat full of pigs, could be a remake of scraple!
"How do you bring enough food?" My floating luau.


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

Oh no, not another story about Andy's chickens running Westwater. So 2000s...everyone rafts with chickens now. Its all about unmanned, "drone" rafts operated from your camp chair at the takeout. Get with it, Andy.

Phillip


----------

